# was my 6 months achievement good?



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Dear Members

Please i need your thoughts of my progress so far, I'v been training for 6 months now.






































Above is how i looked before 6 months and the first 2 pics on the right is few years back

Now i look like this































was my 6 months achievement good? or i could of lost more?

*UPDATE!*

To achieve what i achieved:

*Principle:*

- Count your calories while dieting and eat clean with no cheating,

- Daily cardio or cycling, go to the gym every day at least for the first 3 months then start going day on day off and lift weights, consistency is a key factor.

- Roids! i have to be honest in the end, am 33 YO and i did not take the natural approach, if you younger than 30 yo then never get Roids at ALL!!!

- Sleep Well.

- Wake up Early.

*Roid 12 weeks cycle:*

*Primo *4ml a week divided on days or mixing it with Winestrol

*Winestrol *4ml a week divided on days or mixing it with Primo

*Anavar* pils 50mg a day

*Sustanon 250* 1ml a week (not necessary if you have normal level of testosterone) if you notice in the picture am not that hairy that due to low level of testosterone.

it is worthy to mention that I made a long research before taking Roids and you MUST accept the consequences of the side effects if it does accrue, for me i never suffer the side effects i was totally fine, and the dose i took considered medium or even low it is my first cycle and i want to jump in slow and easy.

*Diet:*

- Cut all sugar, for the first 2 months ALL except for sugar contained in carrots!!! then you can start getting small amount of sugar from fruits only starting the third month, Fruits ONLY!

continue till the fifth month then you can start having cheating days once a week and *do not exceed 2500 calories*.

- Lower Carbs to 30-50g daily for the first 4 months, Starting the fifth month you can go up to 100g but 3 days a week and the rest day and previously mentioned.

- Eat clean carbs only, no fries and bread and pasta except for cheating days.

- Drink nothing but lots of water and NO JUICES OR ALCOHOL.

- Have 3 to 5 meals max as below:

*Early Morning 5:30-7:30am* 1 green banana (disgusting) and 1 green apple except the first 2 months, Isolated protien shake "0 sugar 0 carbs 1g fat in serving"and fat free milk (does this forum allow to mention which protein i get?),

Bawl of all bran with fat free milk,

After 3 hours bawl of veggies you can eat it with mixed fruits starting the third month,

1 multivitamin pill or capsule.

*Lunch 2:00-4:00pm* any grills meat or fish with veggies, and get your meat with low fat as possible ( i buy all my meats).

after 2-3 hours eat veggies.

*Dinner 7:00-9:00pm * any grills meat or fish with veggies, or just drink you protein shake and go to sleep.

*Workouts*

Nothing fancy

- You must work out 2 times at least the first 3 months, first time in the morning (cardio or cycling or running), then in the after noon or evening go to the gym to lift weights.

- you can switch between lifting weights and training timing as you like.

- Be honest to yourself while training and work hard.

- Do not find excuses to not train then, think of your self of a looser if you do so.

- Master the movement and how to train in the right way before going hard on weights.

- Do not make fool of your self and as your couch how to train.

- Any type of training will be OK as long you are honest.

- Surprise your body and confuse it by changing routines.

*Supplements (Must have):*

(does this forum allow which brand to take?)

*Always and on daily basis:*

- Multivitamin

- Protein

*First five months only:*

Fat burner (not any kind)

*Starting fourth month Add the below:*

- BCAA

- Glutamin

*Fifth month stop the above and add the below:*

- Amino Energy

- Creatin

Extra things you need to know:

- F**k average.

- Set a goal.

- Please do not be an idiot and showoff Please always be humble.

- Find a role model for you for motivation or any kind of thing that will motivate you.

- Watch motivation video related to workouts it really helps.

- Have a strong will, Really strong (it is the hardest thing to maintain the will).

- Use a road cycle unless u live in a place that have no roads then get a mountain bike.

- Do not panic if you get an energy its normal, i got few, just go to the doctor, if it is minor then you will carryout training after 3 days.

- Do not over training buy working to much with no enough sleep and eating.

- Check for testosterone levels.

- If you get any strange side effect then stop what you are taking and advise an expert.

- Seek Youtube for famous channels for workouts and diet advises ( Does the forum allow to say who?)

- Do not set a time frame when to stop, You are changing your life style.

- The only chocolate you can eat is Dark 85% starting 3 month and should be low sugar or sugar free.

That's all i guess if something more i need to add then i will add and please ask me if there is any question.

Regards

Seedo


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

it seems i did not do that good


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

would be good if it was the same person


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> would be good if it was the same person


 :lol:

Yep well done mate..take a bow :clap:


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Seedo said:


> it seems i did not do that good


Buddy, you did very well, be proud and stick to it.

You are approaching sixpack territory.

Very few can come back from that state you were in.

Congratulations.


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

grant hunter said:


> would be good if it was the same person


WOW well it is me man? i have no issue showing my face


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Verno said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yep well done mate..take a bow :clap:


WOW well it is me man? i have no issue showing my face


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

jackedjackass said:


> Buddy, you did very well, be proud and stick to it.
> 
> You are approaching sixpack territory.
> 
> ...


Thank you man i need that motivation and yes i will continue


----------



## Decader (Jan 4, 2015)

Good work mate big improvement keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Seedo said:


> WOW well it is me man? i have no issue showing my face


Bit of a giggle mate, don't listen to me, but i did mean what I said fair play to you.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Well done dave


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Verno said:


> Bit of a giggle mate, don't listen to me, but i did mean what I said fair play to you.


ok i will post the photos with my face on


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hell of a job mate. You should be proud,keep.it up.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Seedo said:


> ok i will post the photos with my face on


Thats upto you, mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

well done,,, keep it up

abs in no time


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you for all the support guys.

Should i continue with cutting or what next i should do? i want to have some size.

Regards


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

impressive


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Definitely continue cutting.

Imagine what condition you could be in,in another 6 months if you keep progressing as good as you have been.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Seedo said:


> ok i will post the photos with my face on


The dude was joking. OT good progress, should have abs in a couple more months.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done! Keep up the good work!

If it was me , I would def carry on cutting..


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

OK then cutting shall it be


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with everyone saying keep cutting. Just know that the lower your bodyfat gets the slower it comes off but don't let that put you off just keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Great work. You should be proud. Keep going


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great work mate, keep doing what you are doing, as it is clearly working

Have some reps, for a job well done


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Great work mate, keep doing what you are doing, as it is clearly working
> 
> Have some reps, for a job well done


x2 repped.


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

Should be pleased with that :thumb:


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

WOW! guys you all such a great supports!, I really really!!! need that everyone around me doubted me at lease you guys here help me, I went a lot of pain physically and emotionally but that did not stop me and will never stop me.

I wish you all the best and this forum so far is the best place i find it helpful and welcoming.

Going back to our subject i have some concern related to excessive skin you can see it around my lower belly and sides and back, specially the belly and the side area, what i can do for it? make my stomach muscles bigger? like grow all big? or do i need to do some surgery?  i don't want that nor i can afford it, Please advise.

Regards


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

well done :thumb:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

My gf has a lot skin from having our daughter. Wouldnt worry about it yet, get the rest of the fat off and assess it.

Our lass used to worry about it a lot but once she got to 10-12% bodyfat you could hardly tell.

Also, good work btw, don't get disheartened if it gets harder in next 6 months, you've done a great job


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Really good transformation mate! Post up how you achieved it - diet and training etc. to help others.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Seedo said:


> WOW! guys you all such a great supports!, I really really!!! need that everyone around me doubted me at lease you guys here help me, I went a lot of pain physically and emotionally but that did not stop me and will never stop me.
> 
> I wish you all the best and this forum so far is the best place i find it helpful and welcoming.
> 
> ...


Depends on how much excess there is tbh, i had the same problem as you.

However once you've finished your cut and start to bulk then the extra muscle should tighten alot of it up.


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

To achieve what i achieved:

*Principle:*

- Count your calories while dieting and eat clean with no cheating,

- Daily cardio or cycling, go to the gym every day at least for the first 3 months then start going day on day off and lift weights, consistency is a key factor.

- Roids! i have to be honest in the end, am 33 YO and i did not take the natural approach, if you younger than 30 yo then never get Roids at ALL!!!

- Sleep Well.

- Wake up Early.

*Roid 12 weeks cycle:*

*Primo *4ml a week divided on days or mixing it with Winestrol

*Winestrol *4ml a week divided on days or mixing it with Primo

*Anavar* pils 50mg a day

*Sustanon 250* 1ml a week (not necessary if you have normal level of testosterone) if you notice in the picture am not that hairy that due to low level of testosterone.

it is worthy to mention that I made a long research before taking Roids and you MUST accept the consequences of the side effects if it does accrue, for me i never suffer the side effects i was totally fine, and the dose i took considered medium or even low it is my first cycle and i want to jump in slow and easy.

*Diet:*

- Cut all sugar, for the first 2 months ALL except for sugar contained in carrots!!! then you can start getting small amount of sugar from fruits only starting the third month, Fruits ONLY!

continue till the fifth month then you can start having cheating days once a week and *do not exceed 2500 calories*.

- Lower Carbs to 30-50g daily for the first 4 months, Starting the fifth month you can go up to 100g but 3 days a week and the rest day and previously mentioned.

- Eat clean carbs only, no fries and bread and pasta except for cheating days.

- Drink nothing but lots of water and NO JUICES OR ALCOHOL.

- Have 3 to 5 meals max as below:

*Early Morning 5:30-7:30am* 1 green banana (disgusting) and 1 green apple except the first 2 months, Isolated protien shake "0 sugar 0 carbs 1g fat in serving"and fat free milk (does this forum allow to mention which protein i get?),

Bawl of all bran with fat free milk,

After 3 hours bawl of veggies you can eat it with mixed fruits starting the third month,

1 multivitamin pill or capsule.

*Lunch 2:00-4:00pm* any grills meat or fish with veggies, and get your meat with low fat as possible ( i buy all my meats).

after 2-3 hours eat veggies.

*Dinner 7:00-9:00pm * any grills meat or fish with veggies, or just drink you protein shake and go to sleep.

*Workouts*

Nothing fancy

- You must work out 2 times at least the first 3 months, first time in the morning (cardio or cycling or running), then in the after noon or evening go to the gym to lift weights.

- you can switch between lifting weights and training timing as you like.

- Be honest to yourself while training and work hard.

- Do not find excuses to not train then, think of your self of a looser if you do so.

- Master the movement and how to train in the right way before going hard on weights.

- Do not make fool of your self and as your couch how to train.

- Any type of training will be OK as long you are honest.

- Surprise your body and confuse it by changing routines.

*Supplements (Must have):*

(does this forum allow which brand to take?)

*Always and on daily basis:*

- Multivitamin

- Protein

*First five months only:*

Fat burner (not any kind)

*Starting fourth month Add the below:*

- BCAA

- Glutamin

*Fifth month stop the above and add the below:*

- Amino Energy

- Creatin

Extra things you need to know:

- F**k average.

- Set a goal.

- Please do not be an idiot and showoff Please always be humble.

- Find a role model for you for motivation or any kind of thing that will motivate you.

- Watch motivation video related to workouts it really helps.

- Have a strong will, Really strong (it is the hardest thing to maintain the will).

- Use a road cycle unless u live in a place that have no roads then get a mountain bike.

- Do not panic if you get an energy its normal, i got few, just go to the doctor, if it is minor then you will carryout training after 3 days.

- Do not over training buy working to much with no enough sleep and eating.

- Check for testosterone levels.

- If you get any strange side effect then stop what you are taking and advise an expert.

- Seek Youtube for famous channels for workouts and diet advises ( Does the forum allow to say who?)

- Do not set a time frame when to stop, You are changing your life style.

- The only chocolate you can eat is Dark 85% starting 3 month and should be low sugar or sugar free.

That's all i guess if something more i need to add then i will add and please ask me if there is any question.

Regards

Seedo


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

They are amazing results mate! How many cals where you having a day?


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> They are amazing results mate! How many cals where you having a day?


I have between 1600 to 1900 cals per day.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

The Primo and Winstrol were both pointless.

Primo needs to be run for much longer than you used it for and other than strength gains the winstrol was also pointless.

Each to their own, well done for doing something about your weight but i don't think the gear or the gear choices were right for the job.


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> The Primo and Winstrol were both pointless.
> 
> Primo needs to be run for much longer than you used it for and other than strength gains the winstrol was also pointless.
> 
> Each to their own, well done for doing something about your weight but i don't think the gear or the gear choices were right for the job.


am interested to hear an advice from you


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Seedo said:


> am interested to hear an advice from you


Primo is something you need to run for up to 20 weeks to get maximum potential from it.

Winstrol requires you to have a lower BF%, for you to enjoy all the effects of it, you will get the strength gains but none of the hardening/tightness that it provides when your lean.

So if i were in your shoes and i was determined to use gear with such a high bf% i would have run simple test-e and kept a sound diet.

Primo to some is a luxury because its so expensive so to have used it where you did and for what you did was a massive waste.


----------



## Seedo (Aug 30, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> Primo is something you need to run for up to 20 weeks to get maximum potential from it.
> 
> Winstrol requires you to have a lower BF%, for you to enjoy all the effects of it, you will get the strength gains but none of the hardening/tightness that it provides when your lean.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip but what a bout growth hormone with test you advice anything?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Seedo said:


> Thanks for the tip but what a bout growth hormone with test you advice anything?


No need for HGH unless you have injuries or you want to use it for improved sleep and well being but again this is going to be a waste when the money for HGH could be put to better use.

Test is fine for you for the time being, seeing as you have already gone through with a cycle.

Carry on with Test and make yourself a journal on here, set new goal and push for that with the support of everyone here 

At your point in the game HGH and Primo and so on is useless because you still have some work too do but your on the right track.


----------



## Yuckfou (Jan 12, 2015)

You did great for 6 months because from the photos I can see that you managed to maintain good muscle mass. Crash diets tend to destroy muscle mass. Noob gains were your friend. Now you have to ask yourself where do you want to go from here.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice progress mate  Tbh I think the roids at that stage were a bit of a waste, would have been best saved until you got lean and then went on a bulk for your first cycle if you were gonna start them early.


----------

